
Ask HN: Any drug to increase focus? - xcoding
I am unable to focus on a single thing. I am always running from one task to another, wasting valuable time. I have tried many apps, tactics reading books, advice. None is working. I feel like I am getting dumb day by day, an asshole. What do you do maintain focus, or any drug available to increase focus and use brain?
======
inp
First, block all your notifications and display only one window on your
screen. Then, try to focus only 20 minutes on only one task. After that, give
you a break of 10 minutes, check your email, FB, Twitter, etc. And repeat the
process. It takes time, it is not always easy but with perseverance it is
_possible_. When you will be comfortable with 20 minutes of focus, you will
can go to 30, etc. Force yourself and you will be very satisfied with the
result and it will entice you more.

~~~
dvddgld
I strongly suggest trying this in earnest before turning to chemical
solutions, they ALWAYS come with drawbacks. Concentration and productivity is
definitely dependent on habits, skills, and finding what works for you. Also
take care of yourself, these problems often come in combination with poor diet
and a sedentary lifestyle. It takes time, consult your doctor if you end up
requiring chemical assistance.

Best of luck, I hope you're feeling well soon!

------
rcfox
You should consult a psychiatrist about ADD (attention deficit disorder)
diagnostics. Self-medicating is not a good idea.

